# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  ساختن Setup برای نرم افزار vb.net

## mehdi3683

چه جوری می تونم واسه برنامه ای که با vb.net  نوشتم و بانکشم access هست یه setup درست کنم طوری که روی کامپیوتری که قراره نصب بشه نه .net framework نصب هستش و نه access نه vb.net و کلا هر چیزی که لازم هست روی کامپیو تر مقصد نصب بشه داخل همون برنامه setup باشه ؟
ممنون میشم اگه کامل و طریقه استفاده از نرم افزار setup سازی را بگین .  

حقیقتش خودم هم اینجا search کردم ولی نه هیچ کدوم  از تاپیک ها کامل بود و نه ان چیزی بود که من دنبالش می گشتم .

با تشکر قبلی از کلیه دوستان  :)

----------


## sh

چند تا تایپک پائینتر کاملا شرح دادم

----------


## omidabdpr

چگونه مي توان با vb.net2005براي نرم افزار set up ساخت

----------

